# WASP Knife



## sigma (Nov 22, 2009)

Thoughts on this?  It retails for almost $400, but I can't justify that kind of purchase.  I can't find anything on fail rates either, but at the end of the day I guess it's like an escalator... Even if it doesn't work like it's supposed to, you still have something useful.  









> This weapon injects a freezing cold ball of compressed gas, approximately the size of a basketball, at 800psi nearly instantly. The effects of this injection will drop many of the world's largest land predators. The effects of the compressed gas not only cause over-inflation during ascent when used underwater, but also freezes all tissues and organs surrounding the point of injection on land or at sea. When used underwater, the injected gas carries the predator to the surface BEFORE blood is released into the water. Thus giving the diver added protection by diverting other potential predators to the surface.



More info HERE


----------



## skeeter (Nov 22, 2009)

What do YOU need it for? Will other knives do?


----------



## sigma (Nov 22, 2009)

I was thinking about it from the perspective of a combat knife, but like I said... can't justify that kind of purchase when other knives will do alright.  I was more asking for an opinion on the technical aspect of it, I should have clarified.  Is something like that even worth the money to begin with?  The potential for lethal damage with this thing seems like a dramatic increase over a standard blade.


----------



## QC (Nov 23, 2009)

Bit expensive. Do they come with curry powder so the target sneezes when stabbed?


----------



## peefyloo (Nov 23, 2009)

I want one. I don't care how much it costs. Thats insanely evil.


----------



## Pete S (Nov 23, 2009)

Cool.
I want to see video evidence of it used on land based animals. 

Needs to look more tactical . 
If they did a colaberation with Strider it would sell like hotcakes for double the price. :)


----------



## skeeter (Nov 23, 2009)

After watching the watermelon video I would have to believe that a knife like that is an effective weapon. I can't say I would buy one for that purpose though...:confused:


----------



## QC (Nov 24, 2009)

Stab a keg to cool your beer! :)


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 24, 2009)

Have any of you seen the movie Blade 2?

Just saying.


----------



## sigma (Nov 24, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> Have any of you seen the movie Blade 2?
> 
> Just saying.


 
Nope, I'll put it on my list now I guess.  I found out about the knife from a book (fiction) I was reading, then looked it up.    Is this thing in Blade 2?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 24, 2009)

No he had these claw things that injected stuff via compressed air.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 25, 2009)

We got a heads up about this last year along the lines of "don't get stabbed with it, it'll fuck you up." I tend to try to avoid getting stabbed with anything, so I ignored the advice.


----------



## QC (Nov 25, 2009)

Spoken like a true Kiwi. "Fark bro, just piss it off."


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 25, 2009)

What, you've been listening to my conversations with the upper ranks?


----------



## M60 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hummmm.......So you stab a guy in the gut....press the button and he craps all over ya? :)


----------



## sigma (Nov 25, 2009)

M60 said:


> Hummmm.......So you stab a guy in the gut....press the button and he craps all over ya? :)


 
Now that would be a shitty situation.


----------



## Pete S (Nov 25, 2009)

M60 said:


> Hummmm.......So you stab a guy in the gut....press the button and he craps all over ya? :)


 
Who cares as long as the douchefag dies.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 25, 2009)

Interesting concept.  

Hell, I just spent over $600 for two of the Zero Tolerance "Strider" folders for christmas. 


This knife is at the bottom of my list.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 25, 2009)

I just can't seem to get very excited about this knife. I can't really see any good reason for having it, especially given the cost Vs it's usefulness. If you had to face off with a Great White shark, it might do the job; however, I'd prefer a 'bang stick,' in 12 Gauge.

http://www.budsbangsticks.com/


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 25, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> I just can't seem to get very excited about this knife. I can't really see any good reason for having it, especially given the cost Vs it's usefulness. If you had to face off with a Great White shark, it might do the job; however, I'd prefer a 'bang stick,' in 12 Gauge.
> 
> http://www.budsbangsticks.com/



LMAO at that damn cartoon !!!


----------



## peefyloo (Nov 26, 2009)

I just showed my daughter's boyfriend what I am going to buy myself for Christmas, then he turned pale.

What are the legalities of this thing?


----------



## sigma (Nov 26, 2009)

peefyloo said:


> I just showed my daughter's boyfriend what I am going to buy myself for Christmas, then he turned pale.
> 
> What are the legalities of this thing?


 








Legalities? I'd imagine the same rules apply as far as being a weapon/knife... you know, like "don't be stabbin bitches" and stuff.


----------

